
BunsenLabs: lean and mean distro, continuation of CrunchBang - type0
https://www.bunsenlabs.org/
======
type0
It actually quite impressive little distro if you love Debian and want to use
it on the older machine, because it is Debian and Openbox. They have a cool
terminal based welcome script that lets you configure many things.

